# Pregnant Cat Brown Discharge!!



## LanaDelHalsey (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi everyone, i apologize if this is already a thread or has already been answered, i simply don't have the time to look through all the posts and this is a matter of urgency ahah. Minnie can be anything from four to seven/eight weeks pregnant and has the tiniest amount of dried brown discharge present on her lady parts. The reason we are unsure of the timescale is due to the fact that she is a rather small cat and could be showing earlier than most. The kittens can be felt moving around inside her and she is eating and drinking as normal, as well as showing no signs of distress. Her stomach has dropped slightly over the past few days and i have been worrying to no end about her! i think a vets trip will be in order, however i am here to ask if this is normal or if anyone else has experienced anything similar. thanks, Sasha.

UPDATE
Minnie gave birth to five healthy kittens on the 8th of May, despite only expecting two! We have three black and white boys, one ginger and black girl, and a tri colour girl!! 
thanks to everyone who responded


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,
Kittens can be felt from 7 weeks pregnant, and the belly drops afew days before birth.
Sounds like the mucus plug, the first stage of labour.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

LanaDelHalsey said:


> The reason we are unsure of the timescale is due to the fact that she is a rather small cat and could be showing earlier than most


Surely the main reason is you have no idea when she mated?

From what you say with kittens moving and a slight drop it could be any day now. If she develops an unpleasant discharge then vets ASAP.

Keep her in until she has had her kittens, raised them and been spayed. You don't want her having them somewhere unknown outside, and you don't want her accidentally getting pregnant again.


----------



## LanaDelHalsey (Apr 16, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> Surely the main reason is you have no idea when she mated?
> 
> From what you say with kittens moving and a slight drop it could be any day now. If she develops an unpleasant discharge then vets ASAP.
> 
> Keep her in until she has had her kittens, raised them and been spayed. You don't want her having them somewhere unknown outside, and you don't want her accidentally getting pregnant again.


yes we didnt know when she mated, she was initially an indoor cat with her previous owner who told us that she had been spayed, but a vet check revealed that she was in fact pregnant...


----------



## LanaDelHalsey (Apr 16, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Hi,
> Kittens can be felt from 7 weeks pregnant, and the belly drops afew days before birth.
> Sounds like the mucus plug, the first stage of labour.


thank you for your reply, ive been worrying myself sick that she has miscarried


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

LanaDelHalsey said:


> yes we didnt know when she mated, she was initially an indoor cat with her previous owner who told us that she had been spayed, but a vet check revealed that she was in fact pregnant...


There are some awful people out there, could this be why she was up for adoption? Luckily she came to a caring owner, please do let us know how she gets on


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

LanaDelHalsey said:


> yes we didnt know when she mated, she was initially an indoor cat with her previous owner who told us that she had been spayed, but a vet check revealed that she was in fact pregnant...


You know she got pregnant before you got her, and you don't say how long ago the vet check was. Both these things might help give more of a clue as to when she is due.


----------



## LanaDelHalsey (Apr 16, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> You know she got pregnant before you got her, and you don't say how long ago the vet check was. Both these things might help give more of a clue as to when she is due.


i probably put my last reply in the worst way imaginable which is why it has been misunderstood. Since we were informed that she had been spayed, when she had a keen interest in exploring the outside world we saw no issue with it. Unfortunately this could have led to the unexpected pregnancy. we got her around six weeks ago and the vet has estimated that she could be anywhere between 4 to 7 weeks along as her slender appearance could make her tummy look bigger, it is looking like she is nearing the end of her pregnancy according to him so she may have been pregnant when we initially got her


----------



## LanaDelHalsey (Apr 16, 2017)

moggie14 said:


> There are some awful people out there, could this be why she was up for adoption? Luckily she came to a caring owner, please do let us know how she gets on


Ill be sure to update Moggie, we got her about six weeks ago but we let her outside as she seemed keen, in hindsight it looked like the signs of a heat. might be our fault thanks to their fibs:Facepalm


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

LanaDelHalsey said:


> Ill be sure to update Moggie, we got her about six weeks ago but we let her outside as she seemed keen, in hindsight it looked like the signs of a heat. might be our fault thanks to their fibs:Facepalm


Ah... So when did the vet see her?


----------



## LanaDelHalsey (Apr 16, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> Ah... So when did the vet see her?


the vet saw her at the beginning of this week


----------



## LanaDelHalsey (Apr 16, 2017)

LanaDelHalsey said:


> the vet saw her at the beginning of this week


it will be last week now :Facepalm


----------

